# 6 females in IL( Himi, blue black and white half blaze



## ratlovingkippy211 (Apr 29, 2008)

I took in a few babies in April who were need of some TLC, they are all wonderful rats who are just looking for a loving new home 
I have 3 different ages and groups. Nina and amy were born in December: they are sisters, very loving and smart too. They are small because the came from a bad home that fed them hamster food, were on pine in a 20 long tank with mix of male and females. That was months and i was lucky they didn't have babies.

Himi, blaze ( black and white) : 3 months?
I recived 6 babies in April from a friend who found these babies that were in a bad spot. It was some kind of swap meet breeder who breeds for personallity and health yet sells them for food as well. She took them and couldn't care for them and so i took them on. They were sick, weak but they have made it through that. 4 have already been adopted and i am even keeping one myself, my boyfriend fell for her hehe. They are very good babies VERY sweet and LOVE kisses.

Blue and white and black hooded: 9-11 months

Drop offs' two females who could no longer be kept by a college student. Still getting to know their personality, friendly, no health problems just need a loving family to give them a new chance on life


Thanks if you want more infromation and pictures please email me


----------

